# Neu hier



## Gehzeiten (6 Okt. 2009)

Hallo in die Runde!

Bin Neu hier und versuche mir zuerst einmal ein Bild zu machen!
Denke es wird mir Spaß machenlol6
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Buterfly (6 Okt. 2009)

Na dann schau dich mal in Ruhe hier um 

Und willkommen auf dem Board


----------



## Katzun (6 Okt. 2009)

herzlich willkommen in unsere kleinen runde.

hoffe du findest was du suchst und hast spaß bei uns


----------



## General (6 Okt. 2009)

Gehzeiten und viel Spaß auf CB


----------



## Crash (6 Okt. 2009)

Gehzeiten 

Hoffe der erste Eindruck ist positiv und wünsch dir noch viel Spass


----------



## astrosfan (7 Okt. 2009)

Gehzeiten!

Viel Spaß an Board :thumbup:


----------



## Emilysmummie (7 Okt. 2009)

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen 

 und viel Spaß hier


----------



## maierchen (9 Okt. 2009)

ja tu das und du wirst sehen es wird dir spass machen .....!
also mal herzlich wilkommen on board


----------



## Ch_SAs (9 Okt. 2009)

Viel Spaß auf CB :thumbup: und lass dich nicht ärgern .


----------

